# More nice trail cam pics...



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

More nice trail cam pics...
Can't wait until next month!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice buck!! What did think he would score? My guess.... 156"


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I would guess 140. Nice buck cool split g2. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice un! 150"!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Was hoping for Bigfoot, but that's still a nice buck!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks. Took a 140 last year from the same spot...cannot wait until the season starts 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

